# Wounded deer



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Video: Zombie Deer with Unbelievable Wound Caught on Trail Camera


If the video doesn’t play, follow this link to YouTube to watch. Chris Evans, a whitetail hunter from Illinois, could hardly believe what his trail cameras captured last weekend. In an October 17th photo and October 18th video, a zombie-like deer with an enormous wound passes through his property...




www.themeateater.com





I was suprised to not see this story posted already


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, never seen anything like that before!! I wonder what caused it???

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

A truck with a high bumper I was with my uncle one time and he hit a deer coming around a curve hit it from the back it reared up and it took the skin off its back


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Most likely was hit by a combine, you can see that the skin has been cut off cleanly and not ripped.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

whatever caused the wound it makes you wonder just how much a deer can go through and keep going. I have so much compassion for that deer. 

with the size of the wound do you think it will ever heal?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

He'll be dead within a week (hopefully), that wound is WAYYYY to big for infection to not set in.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Didn't look like there was any blood stains on the remaining hair? You'd think there'd be something, unless a rain washed it away?

Also, kind of gross, but interesting, how you can see the shoulder blade move up out of the wound as he is walking.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Dayum thats crazy!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Catch and release back straps!
That is unbelievable!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Almost looks like “someone” tried to cut the backstraps off. Can’t imagine a scenario where that could happen, but who knows??


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Definitely one of the most if not the most insane deer videos on the interwebs, Infection will get him quickly, he's walking in good shape, just insane


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Nobody guessed Bigfoot yet?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Tough animal!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe tried to go underneath some type of fence or something...oddly enough just walking along like nothing happened...maybe he's done up for Halloween?..great effects if so...


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Is there a chance this is CGI ? I have a hard time believing it looks that clean, he’s not at least limping and didn’t bleed out. If it is, whoever did it is a master


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it looks too real honestly. Not only in the movement, but you can even see the darker areas where the meat has dried. I doubt many CGI animators would even know to recreate that. You can also see matted dried hair near the bottom of the would where the deer probably licked the blood. A silage chopper can do the damage in a blink of an eye, but not many deer walk away. Thats my guess anyways.


----------

